# told my appendix ws pushing into my colon wall during scope?



## hiphophousewife (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi - Just had a colonoscopy and the doc said I have a possible appendiceal mass causing my appendix to push into my colon wall. It may have been just the scope itself or it may indicate some bigger problem - i.e. cyst or tumor. Having a CT scan of abdomen and pelvis tomorrow to further investigate. Has this happened to anyone else?? thansk!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

hi, sorry I didn't answer sooner - but please give us a follow-up! hope you are ok!


----------

